# [Indian NR] 2:36.28 4BLD- Hari Anirudh



## Hari (Jul 31, 2017)

Well, the mistakes below are pretty obvious. In centers I needed to do QK WO FP. Ended up doing FP WO and didn't do QK. Then did OW PF and then QK WO FP. 40 moves and 20 seconds wasted 

Scramble: U2 L2 R' D2 R2 F' D' B2 R F' D2 U2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 F L2 F' Uw2 F' R2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 L Uw2 L2 F' R' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 R B' U' B2 D Rw' Uw2 D Rw U2 Fw' x' y

Soln: y' //orient
Corners: [D2, R U2 R']
[D':[U2, R' F' R2 F R]] //terrible
[x' R U':[R' D R, U2]]


Centers: [y: [u2, l' U' l]]
[x: [l, U r' U']]
[D' l2 D, r']

[R2 u': [r U r', u2]] //wrong
[r: [d', r U2 r']] //wrong

[r: [r U2 r', d']] //undid mistake
[R2 u': [u2, r U r']] //undid mistake

[F2: [r' U2 r, u2]]
[r: [d', r U2 r']]
[R2 u': [r U r', u2]]
[y' z: [U l' U', r]]


D2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D2 //OP target
U2 R U R' U' r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 Uw2 U' R U' R' U2 //corner parity

Wings: 
[U: [U R' U', r2]]
[U2: [r2, U' L U]]
[l2 U': [L, U' r U]]
[R': [r U r', D2]]
[U R U', r2]
[y': [r' D' r, U']]
[r U r', D']
[r, U L2 U']
[r: [U' R U, r]]
[y': [r', U R2 U']
[L' y r': [r' D r, U2]]


----------

